# Unable to start X on RaspberryPi 3 B+



## curioustech (Sep 9, 2020)

New user to FreeBSD.

Here is a copy of /var/log/messages from the latest boot.

Can someone please guide me to troubleshoot this issue?


```
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ---<<BOOT>>---
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:     The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC arm64
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: VT(efifb): resolution 1824x984
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: KLD file umodem.ko is missing dependencies
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Starting CPU 1 (1)
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Starting CPU 2 (2)
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Starting CPU 3 (3)
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: random: unblocking device.
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: random: entropy device external interface
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: MAP 7ffe000 mode 2 pages 2
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: MAP 8007000 mode 2 pages 2
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: MAP 39f35000 mode 2 pages 1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: MAP 39f3a000 mode 2 pages 1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: MAP 3b347000 mode 2 pages 1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: MAP 3f100000 mode 1 pages 1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: kbd0 at kbdmux0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ofw_clkbus0: <OFW clocks bus> on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: psci0: <ARM Power State Co-ordination Interface Driver> on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: local_intc0: <BCM2836 Interrupt Controller> mem 0x40000000-0x400000ff on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: intc0: <BCM2835 Interrupt Controller> mem 0x7e00b200-0x7e00b3ff irq 20 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: gpio0: <BCM2708/2835 GPIO controller> mem 0x7e200000-0x7e2000b3 irq 22,23 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: generic_timer0: <ARMv7 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 1000
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 1000
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: bcm_dma0: <BCM2835 DMA Controller> mem 0x7e007000-0x7e007eff irq 4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: bcmwd0: <BCM2708/2835 Watchdog> mem 0x7e100000-0x7e100027 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: bcmrng0: <Broadcom BCM2835 RNG> mem 0x7e104000-0x7e10400f on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: mbox0: <BCM2835 VideoCore Mailbox> mem 0x7e00b880-0x7e00b8bf irq 21 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uart0: <PrimeCell UART (PL011)> mem 0x7e201000-0x7e201fff irq 24 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: spi0: <BCM2708/2835 SPI controller> mem 0x7e204000-0x7e204fff irq 26 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: spibus0: <OFW SPI bus> on spi0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: spibus0: <unknown card> at cs 0 mode 0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: spibus0: <unknown card> at cs 1 mode 0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: iichb0: <BCM2708/2835 BSC controller> mem 0x7e804000-0x7e804fff irq 37 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: bcm283x_dwcotg0: <DWC OTG 2.0 integrated USB controller (bcm283x)> mem 0x7e980000-0x7e98ffff,0x7e006000-0x7e006fff irq 43,44 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: usbus0 on bcm283x_dwcotg0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: sdhci_bcm0: <Broadcom 2708 SDHCI controller> mem 0x7e300000-0x7e3000ff irq 46 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_bcm0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: fb0: <BCM2835 VT framebuffer driver> on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: fbd0 on fb0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: fb0: 1824x984(1824x984@0,0) 24bpp
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: fb0: fbswap: 1, pitch 5472, base 0x3e6cd000, screen_size 5428224
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: pmu0: <Performance Monitoring Unit> irq 50 on simplebus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: bcm2835_cpufreq0: <CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: cpu2: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: cpu3: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: gpioled0: <led1> failed to map pin
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ugen0.1: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB> at usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub0: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: mmcsd0: 32GB <SDHC GB1QT 3.0 SN 60135F26 MFG 05/2018 by 27 SM> at mmc0 50.0MHz/4bit/65535-block
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: bcm2835_cpufreq0: ARM 600MHz, Core 250MHz, SDRAM 400MHz, Turbo OFF
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: mbox0: mbox response error
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: bcm2835_cpufreq0: can't set clock rate (id=4)
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Release APs...done
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: CPU  0: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:  Instruction Set Attributes 0 = <CRC32>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:  Instruction Set Attributes 1 = <>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:          Processor Features 0 = <AdvSIMD,Float,EL3 32,EL2 32,EL1 32,EL0 32>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:          Processor Features 1 = <0>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:       Memory Model Features 0 = <4k Granule,64k Granule,MixedEndian,S/NS Mem,16bit ASID,1TB PA>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:       Memory Model Features 1 = <>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:       Memory Model Features 2 = <32b CCIDX,48b VA>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:              Debug Features 0 = <2 CTX Breakpoints,4 Watchpoints,6 Breakpoints,PMUv3,Debug v8>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:              Debug Features 1 = <0>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:          Auxiliary Features 0 = <0>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel:          Auxiliary Features 1 = <0>
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: CPU  1: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: CPU  2: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  2
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: CPU  3: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  3
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: Warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2514> at usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub1 on uhub0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub1: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2514, class 9/0, rev 2.00/b.b3, addr 2> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub1: MTT enabled
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub1: 4 ports with 3 removable, self powered
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2514> at usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub2 on uhub1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub2: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2514, class 9/0, rev 2.00/b.b3, addr 3> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub2: MTT enabled
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub2: 3 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x7800> at usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: muge0 on uhub2
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: muge0: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x7800, rev 2.10/3.00, addr 4> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: muge0: Chip ID 0x7800 rev 0002
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: miibus0: <MII bus> on muge0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ukphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ue0: <USB Ethernet> on muge0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ue0: Ethernet address: b8:27:eb:48:27:b8
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ugen0.5: <PixArt Dell MS116 USB Optical Mouse> at usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ugen0.6: <Apple, Inc. Keyboard Hub> at usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub3 on uhub1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub3: <Apple, Inc. Keyboard Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/96.15, addr 6> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhub3: 3 ports with 2 removable, bus powered
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ugen0.7: <Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard> at usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ukbd0 on uhub3
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ukbd0: <Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.74, addr 7> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: kbd1 at ukbd0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ue0: link state changed to UP
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: muge0: Chip ID 0x7800 rev 0002
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ue0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ue0: link state changed to UP
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ums0 on uhub1
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ums0: <PixArt Dell MS116 USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 5> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhid0 on uhub3
Sep  9 03:34:46 generic kernel: uhid0: <Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.74, addr 7> on usbus0
Sep  9 03:35:25 generic kernel: .
Sep  9 03:40:35 generic su[1094]: pranav to root on /dev/ttyv0
```


----------



## curioustech (Sep 9, 2020)

```
root@generic:~Xorg -configure
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libcrypto.so.8" not found, required by "Xorg"
```


----------

